# TBL Punisher



## ladycop322 (Aug 31, 2015)

Just came out of Pressure Pot..can't wait to turn this one!


----------



## alphageek (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Penultimate (Aug 31, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 31, 2015)

That's nice...


----------



## larrystephens (Sep 1, 2015)

Fierce


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks good !


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 1, 2015)

Beautiful.  Halloween IS Coming.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 1, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 1, 2015)

That is going to be a beauty.

Reminds me of the "Phantom" from my comic book days.


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 1, 2015)

I like it... you better get turning


----------



## Jontello (Sep 1, 2015)

Excited to see the finished product


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 1, 2015)

Heh ... bring on the pain!


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Sep 2, 2015)

One of my top 5 favorite comic book characters!


----------



## triw51 (Sep 2, 2015)

That looks really cool.  Show us pictures when turned


----------

